# Popart!!



## Nazzzy (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Und zwar bin ich noch relativ am Anfang mit dem Umgang von Photoshop. Allerdings möchte ich nun das Bild "der Schrei" Dieses hier in ein Popart mit etwa 4 Farben umwandeln und dem "Gesicht" dann einen Siebdruck verpassen. Ist dies überhaupt bei dem Bild möglich?
Wäre echt lieb von euch wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## ink (19. Februar 2008)

Moin
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Adobe-Photoshop-Vier-Mini-Workshops-5_21073969.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/23735-foto-bearbeiten-popart-pixelart.html
usw...


----------



## kverbar (27. Februar 2008)

Die Links sind schonmal ziemlich gut, aber darauf hättest du auch einfach durch googeln kommen können, für was willste das Bild denn verwenden?  Ist ehrlich gesagt kein Vorteilhaftes Bild


----------

